# MEC Shotshell loading press for sale



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm located in Logan. Here is the KSL link.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=40411977&cat=655&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=1


----------



## Bobh92057 (May 24, 2015)

Dang I would take that right now if you could ship on my dime?

Bob


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Bobh92057 (May 24, 2015)

PM replied


----------

